# First mud bog



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

here's some pics of me n the boy at the Beamsville mud bog yesterday. worked on the brute till just after midnight to try n get it runnin right, it did three flawless runs but the competition was pretty serious. ( Team Wild Boar) and ( team RDC ). The boy raked up first place in the youth bog, then after a little coaxing from the Wild Boar boys he ran his little 125 through the big pit. It was definately a highlight of the day.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

some pics of the RDC racers


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad you like it...I love racing.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

nice pics.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

thanx, it was a great day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow !! Them RDC boys are movin'.....
It's a whole different story when you have sponsers..Right Bootlegger..?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a pretty good time!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Put some mudding tires on your son's machine and I'll bet he'd give you a run for your money cause it looks like he's got mud in his blood too :bigok:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Big D said:


> Put some mudding tires on your son's machine and I'll bet he'd give you a run for your money cause it looks like he's got mud in his blood too :bigok:


 ROFLOL you got that right! he saw a pic of a honda 3 wheeler on here once with Silverbacks and hasn't stopped buggin me to get him some. Pretty darn good fer a 27 yr old machine too.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

good pics looks like yall had fun that what counts


----------

